# My new Baby



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Outside playing








On the way home









He's eight weeks old (last Saturday) and such a sweetheart! House breaking is going pretty good thanks to nice weather! He's different from my toy maybe becuase I had no idea what I was doing with my first dog. He seems really smart. We've named him Chase or my husband did...!!! 
He's a spoo any one have any guess on how big he'll get by the pic? When I take him to the vet I'll ask her too.


----------



## valebar (May 17, 2009)

Oh he is sooooooo cute


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my goodness, he is soooo cute! Congrats!! I love that picture of him sleeping on the way home. Sweet


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you! I think he is so beautiful! He has a beautiful face!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What a handsome boy. I love the shot of him sleeping too.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sooooooooooo adorable. Have fun with your new baby.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Too cute, sleeping photos are great :smile: I have no idea how to tell how big they will get, the growth spurt they have is amazing though. T seems to have slowed down a lot he is 11 months old in a few days.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is just so cute. I like his sleeping photo too. I don't know how to tell how tall he'll get either. We always looked at the parents and guessed an approximate based on their size.
_


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

very cute!!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Adorable pup.
At 8 weeks,I could not take a guess at the size.
Did you ask the breeder?
They should be able to tell you their estimate.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

What a little darling!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I agree he is adorable!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, he is just too cute. Congrats.


----------



## JerrysMom (May 21, 2009)

Adorable pup! The sleeping photos are so cute! Ahhhhhh!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

No I didn't ask LOL! I was to excited to get him plus I had my kids (4 and 5 years old) with me and they after riding in a car for 4 hours well.....I was a little distracted.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so cute, congratulations.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww!!! He's adorable...makes you wanna just grab him and cuddle with him ☺


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a cutie! He looks particularly angelic in that second pic!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> What a cutie! He looks particularly angelic in that second pic!


....So far(knock on wood) he has been. I can't believe how smart they are this young, amazing! I _feel _like a really good dog trainer :eyebrows:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, can I say cute cute and OOBER cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

What a adorable baby spoo! 

Did you get to see his father and mother? Also, was he a average sized puppy in the litter or smaller/larger? 

Sometimes that can help determine as estimated size.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> What a adorable baby spoo!
> 
> Did you get to see his father and mother? Also, was he a average sized puppy in the litter or smaller/larger?
> 
> Sometimes that can help determine as estimated size.


He was one of the largest LOL! Mom was 65/70 dad was 70. Is that big for a spoo?


----------

